# The Matrix reloaded Trailer!



## foxx21 (28. Juni 2002)

für den ders noch nicht weiß

matrix reloaded trailer ist schon da


hier 

-greez


----------



## Nino (30. Juni 2002)

Wow! Der ist echt Hammer


----------



## SirNeo (1. Juli 2002)

Echt Klasse!


----------



## foxx21 (1. Juli 2002)

jo find ich auch, ich freu mich schon riesig!!


----------



## Nino (1. Juli 2002)

Wann kommt denn der jetzt eigentlich raus?
Also das er 2003 rauskommt weiß ich schon aber welcher Monat?


----------



## foxx21 (1. Juli 2002)

ich glaube !


Reloaded im Frühjahr!


Revolution im herbst !


----------

